# Hydro oil change



## redbandit12 (May 14, 2009)

any one ever change the hydro oil on a lth 16 ? is there a drain plug? what about refilling?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

From what I was told you never change the fluid. its not neccesary. just fill her up from beneath the seat on most simplicity tractors. Or beneath the battery tray.


----------

